# Salomon Man's Board - Length for me - Please help



## walove (May 1, 2009)

my friends and i are all around 5'10" 170 and have decided that a 159 is the ideal length for a solid fun all mountain board.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Ultimately losing 3cm (barely more than an inch) on the board length is not going to make a huge difference either way, but the shorter 159 should be a little more nimble than the 162. I think if I were you I would go with the 159 if you can find it. If not, you shouldn't have any real trouble on the 62 since you're already accustomed to riding boards that size.


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

Thank you for the responses guys.

I just weighed myself again and HOLY SHIT I HAVE LOST WEIGHT! Marathons man, they change your body.

I am now 153 lbs (with only shorts and tee)... adding another 10 lbs for clothes/boots/pack... what do you guys suggest now lengthwise??

(I just found out suggest weight by Salomon for 162 is 155 lbs- 195 lbs [175 avg]... i'm definitely on the lower end... and the 159 is 130-185lbs [157.5 avg])


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> (I just found out suggest weight by Salomon for 162 is 155 lbs- 195 lbs... i'm definitely on the lower end...)


Hmmm you've dropped 35 lbs... 

and this board is definitely on the firmer side, they say "7" personally I felt it was a bit firmer than that on the 159 (and I'm 210 lbs). The 62 seems too much for your size now, definitely. So you're somewhere between the 156 or the 159 then.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> Thank you for the responses guys.
> 
> I just weighed myself again and HOLY SHIT I HAVE LOST WEIGHT! Marathons man, they change your body.
> 
> ...


Good job! I see too many posts from people who try to finagle their way into shorter board (apparently pretending you are a nimble butterfly is the new fad) talking about the weight they are GOING to lose... instead of the weight they already lost. I normally ridicule everyone who try to size down on their boards (even shorter than what the MAKER of the board recommends) in some lame attempt to compensate for their shoddy riding skills.

However, for you I would definitely go down to 158-159 cm. I'm 5'9" 150 lbs and I find a 158-160 to be perfect for pure free-riding. If you are right in the middle of the company's recommend weight range I think you are good to go.


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I just got back into the mix 2 years ago after brief hiatus and upgraded all my gear last year. I used to ride a definition 161 but went with the 159 man's board. 

Its plenty of board for me. stable, stiff, handled all the garbage conditions I rode on last year well (east coast and two co trips). I'm closer to 200 and found it fine. I don't think the 162 would be a huge difference since as DavidZ said you are used to a larger board.. i just don't think its needed. 

It does require your attention but its a great board IMO.. I just hope I get to use it on some decent snow this year.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

SnowRock said:


> I just got back into the mix 2 years ago after brief hiatus and upgraded all my gear last year. I used to ride a definition 161 but went with the 159 man's board.
> 
> Its plenty of board for me. stable, stiff, handled all the garbage conditions I rode on last year well (east coast and two co trips). I'm closer to 200 and found it fine. I don't think the 162 would be a huge difference since as DavidZ said you are used to a larger board.. i just don't think its needed.
> 
> It does require your attention but its a great board IMO.. I just hope I get to use it on some decent snow this year.


Hey, I used to ride a Salomon Definition 156 myself (when I was 140 lbs). Was a great free-riding board. I've been doing a lot more park recently the last couple of years and have been trying other brands after having a bunch of Salomon boards (450, Burner, Forecast (ERA?), Definition, Daniel Frank pro model).


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

lonerider said:


> Hey, I used to ride a Salomon Definition 156 myself (when I was 140 lbs). Was a great free-riding board. I've been doing a lot more park recently the last couple of years and have been trying other brands after having a bunch of Salomon boards (450, Burner, Forecast (ERA?), Definition, Daniel Frank pro model).


Nice.. I still have it stored away in my basement, pretty decent condition all things considered. Certainly was a solid free-ride board. I am the opposite of you, growing up was a Lib/Gnu guy in the park a bunch then blew out my knee and have had some issues with it since so mostly an all-mountain sort nowadays. Plus I'm getting old now.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Its all about what kind of all mountain riding. To me the sizes you are looking at are way too big. I ride a 154 Proto all mountain and 154 evo park at #175. 

I realize there are many active members here who espouse larger boards. 

There are also alot of eurocarvers throwing out advice, its important to understand the difference. 

I ride the mountain like a skatepark, what some people call "all-mountain" is actually all mountain boardercross or groomer bombing.

I made a similar re-entry to the sport about 3 years ago at 34, you may end up with the perfect board - I didn't and its been a journey with bindings as well.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

SnowRock said:


> Nice.. I still have it stored away in my basement, pretty decent condition all things considered. Certainly was a solid free-ride board. I am the opposite of you, growing up was a Lib/Gnu guy in the park a bunch then blew out my knee and have had some issues with it since so mostly an all-mountain sort nowadays. Plus I'm getting old now.


I've been sort swinging back and forth depending on who I was riding with... in college I rode in New England pretty rode the park at Loon Valley all day long as there wasn't much else out there - even managed to make it to Mt.Hood a few summers.








Then after school, I moved out West and rode with a bunch of people I met out there and most of them were just freeriders... 










Then a bunch of my old college friends moved out here as well and we're back in the park.










I think this is my last hurrah ... after that I'll be back to just freeriding again to protect the body.


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks everyone for the help. I will now keep an eye out for a 159 due to my drop in weight.

@lonerider: shred-worthy pics dude!

@snowklinger: I got some salomon F-22s this year (last year's model 50% off) and I freakin love them. I have some old SPX PROs that I may replace with this year's Chief binding. Figured might aswell go Salomon with the board, although Libtechs are looking nice to me and are from the 206. The man's board really does look like it's what I need though.



edit: with all that said, I am open to any and all suggestions for boards/bindings. (someone suggested me union forces)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

laxinchili said:


> @snowklinger: I got some salomon F-22s this year (last year's model 50% off) and I freakin love them. I have some old SPX PROs that I may replace with this year's Chief binding. Figured might aswell go Salomon with the board, although Libtechs are looking nice to me and are from the 206. The man's board really does look like it's what I need though


159 is a pretty big board for someone who weighs 150lbs.

That was my entire point.


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

The suggested weight for the 159 is 130-185lbs (157.5 mid) and the 156 is 130-165 lbs (147.5)... I think I will go for the longer one here...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

A lot of it, is _where _you are riding.

If you never see powder or very rarely, you could get an even shorter one.

If you live in B.C. or the PNW, you'll drown on those itty bitty boards, we get thick wet heavy snow most of the time.

I'd stick to the 162, you won't notice the difference on hard pack days but I bet you will on pow days.
++Bigger boards go faster, ride smoother & are more stable.

TT


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> 159 is a pretty big board for someone who weighs 150lbs.
> 
> That was my entire point.


I disagree. I'm 150lbs and I have ridden up to 178cm board (that is a big board). This is me riding a 158 cm board at 140 lbs










This is me riding at 160 cm split board (so it's even heavier than a regular board)










So snowklinger... no disrespect, but how experienced of a rider are you? I know just started again 3 years ago... but how much we you riding before your hiatus? If you are shortboard skateboarder, I can see what you might think regular sized boards are too long for your twitchy turn style as shortboard skateboarder turn to just go in a straight line most of the time, with some tic-tac around at slow speeds and I would imagine your snowboard style is similar.

I'm just wondering why you ride your Proto 154 cm as an all-mountain board at 175 lbs... and I'm riding the exact same board as my dedicated park board at 150 lbs.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

lonerider said:


> I disagree. I'm 150lbs and I have ridden up to 178cm board (that is a big board). This is me riding a 158 cm board at 140 lbs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I totally agree with you on both points, I've had up to a 74W, but have also had a 69,66,63.
& that snowklanger, need to step up to the big boy boards:cheeky4:
I haven't dipped into anything under 160 for years, got a Burton Hero & went down to 155cm.
Sketchy as fuck, wish I would have @ least got a 160cm.

Do you think it has to do with shortboard skateboarding & how long you've been riding for?

This is my 25th year, back in day, everybody seemed to ride bigger boards. But also I live in B.C., ya kinda hafta have a bigger board around here I find.

I never shortboarded either, my best snowboarding buddy for 20 years did.
Even 20+ years ago he bought a Kemper freestye 155 & I had a Kemper freestye 165.

TT


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

timmytard said:


> Do you think it has to do with shortboard skateboarding & how long you've been riding for?
> 
> This is my 25th year, back in day, everybody seemed to ride bigger boards. But also I live in B.C., ya kinda hafta have a bigger board around here I find.
> 
> ...


That was just a theory I was thinking up on the fly. A lot of people on the forum say they like the loose trucks skate feel some snowboard equipment gives them and I noticed snowklinger specifically said "I ride the mountain like a skatepark" which is what one of my riding friend (who shortboard) does too (slowly picks his way down the mountain... looking for every tree trunk he can bonk, every ridge on the edge of the trail he can pop, etc...).

I am admittedly a pretty terrible shortboard skateboarder. I can barely ollie standing still... forget trying to ollie up a curb, and I can "survive" a drop-into a 6ft bowl and get up the other side, but that's about it. However, I did do some downhill longboarding. Here is a video of someone ELSE doing what I would have liked to aspire to (I quit to protect my body, after I saw a guy hit some loose gravel and fly off the road going 40 mph - he was ok as he landed in some bushes, but still).






I was going WAY slower than this guy and I never did stand up powerslides (I always had one hand with a slider puck on the ground). I also rode with the freebording crew too... but it wasn't very fun in my opinion... Freebording is like being a crappy snowboarder (skidding the whole time). This was the hill that we did though (I burned through my wheels a bit going down that).










Update:
Anyway... back to snowboarding ... yea back in the day it was all about BIG GUNS 180cm+ snowboards like Glissade Snowboards, Radical Surfs, or Rad Air Tankers up to 200cm. I tried a Rad Air Tanker 172cm and rode a Prior WCR-M 178cm - fun for blasting down wide open bowls and surprisingly not too hard to handle in the trees... but really just not my thing. Now it's all Burton NUGs and what not...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

lonerider said:


> That was just a theory I was thinking up on the fly. A lot of people on the forum say they like the loose trucks skate feel some snowboard equipment gives them and I noticed snowklinger specifically said "I ride the mountain like a skatepark" which is what one of my riding friend (who shortboard) does too (slowly picks his way down the mountain... looking for every tree trunk he can bonk, every ridge on the edge of the trail he can pop, etc...).
> 
> I am admittedly a pretty terrible shortboard skateboarder. I can barely ollie standing still... forget trying to ollie up a curb, and I can "survive" a drop-into a bowl, but that's about it. but I did do some downhill longboarding, here is a video of someone ELSE doing what I like to aspire to.
> 
> ...


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

timmytard said:


> That's pretty good, I can't ollie @ all. Never could.
> I've hit 100km/h on my home made longboard though, down this hill Untitled on Vimeo
> & a few months ago I attached some bindings to a longboard & attempted to jump 2 flights of stairs. eating shit on Vimeo
> I ate shit, bit off more than I could chew, for not being able to even ollie.
> TT


Wow... that is a sketchy looking longboard lol... actually, freebord did have that going for them (you could jump surprising well with them).

Anyway... back to snowboarding ... yea back in the day it was all about BIG GUNS 180cm+ snowboards like Glissade Snowboards, Radical Surfs, or Rad Air Tankers up to 200cm. I tried a Rad Air Tanker 172cm and rode a Prior WCR-M 178cm - fun for blasting down wide open bowls and surprisingly not too hard to handle in the trees... but really just not my thing. Now it's all Burton NUGs and snowskates so people can pretend they are skateboarding on the snow. I was always a snowboarder first, where you actually learn to turn and ride the slopes before learning "tricks" (I picked up skateboarding as a way to try and freeride snowboard in warm weather).


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

What are some other boards to look at besides this Man's Board? I'm having trouble finding an used one from last year on sale in 159


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> What are some other boards to look at besides this Man's Board? I'm having trouble finding an used one from last year on sale in 159


There are DOZENS... so be prepared. 

This forum is VERY Never Summer biased... I happen to own Never Summer and really like it, but there a lot of bandwagon jumping fanboys on here as well. Neversummer Cobra and/or Heritage and/or Premier F1 (that progression gets stiffer)

Libtech is popular on this forum (I personally absolute hate their recent boards... I loved their regular camber Jamie Lynn Phoenix with Golden Fleece Basalt Fiber... and then didn't like the BTX/MTX version of it the next year).

I liked the Ride Timeless, which was then called like Ride <something> TMS, but then they renamed all their boards and I have no idea what is what now :/

I saw someone vouch for the Salomon Man's board... you can get that now... or spend another 2 weeks researching it.

Update... ah you are looking for used board... try GearTrade.com and look for the ones Backcountry.com puts up. Those are returned board that they are selling... they are very upfront about the condition of the board and I think the pricing is very reasonable.


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input, I have some research to do.
I jsut got back from the snowboard store here in Seattle... the guy said he really thought the best choice was the Travis Rice.

It sure looks nice, I might get that and keep my SPX Pros from 05... haha


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> Thanks for the input, I have some research to do.
> I jsut got back from the snowboard store here in Seattle... the guy said he really thought the best choice was the Travis Rice.
> 
> It sure looks nice, I might get that and keep my SPX Pros from 05... haha


From what I've read here, it is a stiff 161.5 board. It "sounds" like a good match for you, but I'm always skeptical about store guys... especially since when they are steering you towards the most expensive pro model the store has that all the kiddies want for Christmas. I suggest demo'ing that board before buying it (it's not like it's going to get MORE expensive).

SPX Pros are a solid binding. I had a pair of SP4 Shaped (wings) and SPX6( SP6?) in the 2003-2006 range (my memory is fading).


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Ok well there has been alot to respond to.

First off my skateboarding experience covers EVERYTHING for a long time, although it was always about street and hills more than ramps and parks because I'm old and there was no parks on every corner when I was growing up.

That being said the last few years that I skated it turned to alot of downhilling on decks that we cut out of various plywoods and whatnot and made ourselves. The most bad ass thing I have ever done on a board of any kind (water, snow, street) was on a tiny thin fiberglass 70's style board I bombed a 2mile hill that I guarantee you a very low % of people would try. The only reason I pulled it was that I was in bare feet and boxers so I wasn't about to just bail it lol! I guess being 19 and in shape dint hurt either hehe.

Surfing is my first love and I have spent a ton of time shortboarding and longboarding in all kinds of conditions, I truly love both, however if it is over shoulder high I admit you are unlikely to find me on a longboard.

Your assessment Lonerider of your buddy who bonks everything going down is similar to me(probably between u guys really). And also why I made the point that it is important for the OP to understand where advice is coming from in this forum. There are a ton of 30+yr old people here who represent a pretty wide demographic within snowboarding. There are eurocarvers. There are people who never want to try a 180 or 360. I am particularly comfortable in the sideways stance and on the short/fat side compared to tall/skinny, so I tend toward the shorter end of the weight ranges (which should be ignored completely anyway).

Also consider that for a 154, the new blunted Proto and Evo have exceptionally long rail lengths. Therefore, not only does the extended rail make it ride like a bigger board, but so does the blunted tips. I think the new 154 Evo and Proto ride like classic 156 on the CONSERVATIVE side, if not '57 or 58.

All of these nuances are important to consider. I simply feel that the loudest and most heard demographic on this forum (or at least in this thread so far) is gonna add cm's above the median, even if I personally do ride a bit on the short side.

Really you guys don't think 159 is on the large end for 150lbs on a modern board? I would sure like to hear from someone like BA, Nivek or Wolfie on this.

It's not like it matters to me what the guy chooses, it just seems like he's getting a pretty narrow slice of the pie from this thread.

You can be a smart person do all the research in the world and end up with a board u don't like if experience isn't guiding you.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> Thanks for the input, I have some research to do.
> I jsut got back from the snowboard store here in Seattle... the guy said he really thought the best choice was the Travis Rice.
> 
> It sure looks nice, I might get that and keep my SPX Pros from 05... haha



That Rossi is a sweet deal, I haven't ridden that model but I got to demo the Jibsaw & it was wicked.Rossignol Angus Snowboard 2012 | evo outlet


Your Craigslist is just as packed as mine up here in Van, you will find a sweet deal in there.
This one just got put up, it will be gone in 2 days tops.
Lib Tech Travis Rice 161.5cm 

2012 Rossignol Angus Snowboard

I typed in snowboard & the first 3 pages were all from today Nov 13.
I started typing this like 2o min ago, but I lost track of time been in the seatle section

TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Really you guys don't think 159 is on the large end for 150lbs on a modern board? 

:dunno: I do & I don't.
If your fairly new, you don't have a big mtn with powder, it's icy & all your doing is park. I think that's too big.

If you ride mt.Baker, nope. You just don't see that many hard packed groomers, every 2 or 3 days it snows a foot. There is a little mtn less than an hour north of baker that closes Mon,Tues & Wed. Thursdays are epic, sometimes it's 4 feet deep, you need a big board for that shit. @ least once a month

You ain't that old:cheeky4:, I think I got ya by a year:dunno:

TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> Really you guys don't think 159 is on the large end for 150lbs on a modern board?
> 
> :dunno: I do & I don't.
> If your fairly new, you don't have a big mtn with powder, it's icy & all your doing is park. I think that's too big.
> ...


ya but we dint have sk8 parks liek the kids these days. I started skating in '86 on a Santa Cruz Rob Roskopp. When I was in my early 20s in chicago there was a big badass one that we would drive 30min to and pay 10 bucks to skate. Not like now where theres a free concrete park every 10 minutes.

edit: rereading the thread: Lonerider I assure you I know how to "carve", and I'm not a park rat by any means (trying to get over it and get in there tho).


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> ya but we dint have sk8 parks liek the kids these days. I started skating in '86 on a Santa Cruz Rob Roskopp. When I was in my early 20s in chicago there was a big badass one that we would drive 30min to and pay 10 bucks to skate. Not like now where theres a free concrete park every 10 minutes.


ya but, that didn't have anything to do with what you quoted me saying, so I don't get it? Are you high?:cheeky4:

I'm old, there wasn't skate parks back in the day around here either.
Lots of my friends skated though, one had a halfpipe in his garage. Old house, huge garage. I could ride that a little, I could drop in, turn around & pump back & forth, but I was fucked if my wheels or trucks touched the coping. So I had to pump less when I was getting close to it. Alcohol definitely helps & many joints.

TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

timmytard said:


> ya but, that didn't have anything to do with what you quoted me saying, so I don't get it? Are you high?:cheeky4:
> 
> Alcohol definitely helps & many joints.
> 
> TT


Yea i'm high as a giraffes ass and trying to reread all the thread and all of Lonriders shit too. It was all just a response to the age thing.

Also had absinthe for the first time tonight, purty cool for something that tastes like licorice mouthwash.


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Getting all exited about a couple of centimeters:dunno:.

AT your weight since you are clearly not looking to freestyle much why not go with the 159:thumbsup:.

You could also go 156~157 without any issues IMO.

I am 170lbs 6ft and mostly ride a 157 proto, I find it spot on for all mountain freestyle personally. Carves pretty well too. I also have a 161 stiffer cambered deck which is clearly better for freeride and is perfectly OK for 3s and mellow freestyle. 

I rode a 165 before that and I personally have found that the newer boards do allow better stability and float at a shorter length. Having said that if I want to bomb I like the 161, the 157 is good at speedy carving, but I wouldn't take it up to the same speeds as I feel comfortable with on the longer cambered deck. 

All in all everyone has their preferences and opinions. Lonerider clearly likes longer stiffer decks for riding the mountain, but thats not to say you can't carve or ride steeps at speed on slightly shorter decks.

I personally wouldn't be riding all mountain on a 154, I wouldn't ride anything bellow 157 for what i like to do. Each to their own


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

dreampow said:


> Getting all exited about a couple of centimeters:dunno:.


Sorry I'm excited about snowboarding and my wifes got me housekept for a couple days!

I'm starting to consider something more like 32cmx2 with camber zones.

<<see pic


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Yea i'm high as a giraffes ass and trying to reread all the thread and all of Lonriders shit too. It was all just a response to the age thing.
> 
> Also had absinthe for the first time tonight, purty cool for something that tastes like licorice mouthwash.


Dude, aren't you scared you mom's gonna come down & smack ya?:cheeky4:

TT


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Surfing is my first love and I have spent a ton of time shortboarding and longboarding in all kinds of conditions, I truly love both, however if it is over shoulder high I admit you are unlikely to find me on a longboard.


Nice! I recently got to go to Maui (most of the travel and lodging was paid for) recently and went longboard surfing there. It was WAY easier than trying to surf in Norcal (I'm a terrible paddler) and I managed to get a few cross-steps, switch hops (me, not the board), before falling off the board. I learned how to do cross-steps on a longboard skateboard after being inspired by this video. 



snowklinger said:


> Your assessment Lonerider of your buddy who bonks everything going down is similar to me. And also why I made the point that it is important for the OP to understand where advice is coming from on length in this forum. There are a ton of 30+yr old people here who represent a pretty wide demographic within snowboarding. There are eurocarvers.


So... how close would you say your riding style is to the OP's style.



snowklinger said:


> All of these things nuances are important to consider. I simply feel that the loudest and most heard demographic on this forum is gonna add cm's above the median, even if I personally do ride a bit on the short side.


It's funny - from my point of view I feel like most people suggest shorter than normal boards. Grafta just posted in the other thread I'm on right now that a 158 cm board for a 160 lbs rider "sounds huge for your weight." For instance Snowolf is the most prolific poster on this website and he is riding like a 156-158cm boards at 190 lbs for freeriding only - that's almost the same length I'm riding at while I weigh 45-50 lbs less than him - no disrepect to him, I believe myself to be the better freerider (still just a weekend warrior though).



snowklinger said:


> Also consider that for a 154, the new blunted proto and evo have exceptionally long rail lengths. Therefore, not only does the extended rail make the board ride like a bigger board, but so does the blunted tips. I think the new 154 evo and proto ride like classic 156 on the CONSERVATIVE side, if not '57 or 58.


See, this is where I think I have more experience and knowledge than you (not necessarily GOOD experience... just experience) because I have ridden much longer board than you and I have ridden boards with very long effective edges compared to their overall length.

The Proto 154 with blunted tips has an effective edge of 122cm - which is a more than the SL 155 has without the blunted tips (120cm) - but 2 cm is less than two fingers widths <insert sexual joke here> or less than 2% difference. That's almost nothing. Compare that to the Virus Avalanche FLP AFT 160cm freeride board Poutanen is getting, which has an effective edge of 149cm!!!! When you compare that to the 129cm effective edge of a Proto 160cm sn image of Crocodile Dungee saying "that's not a knife... this is knife" comes to my mind.

I think a 159 cm is ok for an experience rider who is only going to be doing freeride and powder. It would be different if it were a novice or a jib-oriented rider like yourself. I will end this post... with what I always tend to post when someone attempt to suggest any board over 160 is "way too long" a video the Radical Surf 222 cm board.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> Sorry I'm excited about snowboarding
> 
> 
> Me too
> ...


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

To the OP, I've been browsing Seattle's craigslist & it is stacked.

There are a shit load of lib techs on there, I guess being made there helps.

I would just browse that & do your research on some of the wicked deals you find in there.

TT


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

dreampow said:


> Getting all exited about a couple of centimeters:dunno:.
> 
> You could also go 156~157 without any issues IMO.
> 
> ...


Yes... if you are only free-riding... then I don't see why you wouldn't go a tiny bit longer and stiffer board than a park rider. You could go a bit shorter if you wanted to, but I don't see any reason to - a difference of 2 cm is not going to make it dramatically easier to jib, spin, and may make it only a tight bit easier to go through trees.

I just get tired of people who keep saying "oh, I don't want to go too long, it is hard to spin with" or "oh it's way too hard to turn a board that is one inch longer" when a lot of them just aren't very good snowboarders (present company excepted) and wouldn't be able to do some tricks no matter what the board is. It seriously like when a woman asks "does this pair of jeans make my butt look fat?"... no, it doesn't... because 99% of the time it's her butt that's fat, not the jeans.

I believe in staying in the middle of the recommend weight ranges... and then adjusting slighty from that for your personal preferences (shorter/softer for rails... longer for freeriding/powder).


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> edit: rereading the thread: Lonerider I assure you I know how to "carve", and I'm not a park rat by any means (trying to get over it and get in there tho).


Sorry about all the posting. I'm trying to explain what I think... and I worry that if I'm not absolutely clear... people won't understand. So I has a tendency to get very wordy when I get animated. I've been using photos and videos as that seems to get my points across more quickly.

So... you clearly aren't a freerider... and you say you aren't a park rider. So why do you have two boards that are almost identical (I've ridden both the Evo and Proto 154 they are like fraternal twins, same shape, almost the same flex/stiffness) that even you admit are relatively short for your weight? Why go short if you aren't riding rails or spinning 540s? Please don't tell me it's because it is easier to turn/swing... 

I'm just confused by your logic.

Update: I realize I'm starting to get this thread and THIS thread mixed up with each other. Lol... ok, sorry... will talk to you guys tomorrow.


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

Thanks guys! Just reading you guys bouncing knowledge and different perspectives on the sport has taught me a lot.

I think I will try to get a used board on Craiglist... probably a T-Rice from last year (the never summer cobra looks freakin sweet though!)

I pretty much settled on a rocker - camber - rocker type since I have my old school 161 rossi rs still laying around in good condition and that is full camber


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> Thanks guys! Just reading you guys bouncing knowledge and different perspectives on the sport has taught me a lot.
> 
> I think I will try to get a used board on Craiglist... probably a T-Rice from last year (the never summer cobra looks freakin sweet though!)
> 
> I pretty much settled on a rocker - camber - rocker type since I have my old school 161 rossi rs still laying around in good condition and that is full camber


Lib Tech Travis Rice 161.5cm

TT


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

timmytard said:


> Lib Tech Travis Rice 161.5cm
> 
> TT


looks sick! but I'm being told to get the t-rice in 157 because of my weight drop and the rocker!


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> looks sick! but I'm being told to get the t-rice in 157 because of my weight drop and the rocker!


Go buy that board, that's a wicked deal.

It's also the perfect size for where you live.

If you don't like it, sell it. Make $100 bucks & buy somethin' else.

There's no better way to figure out what you like than riding lots of different boards. I go through like 5-10 a year, make a few hun & ride a shit load of different boards.

Can't see why you couldn't do that too, there are some sick deals in there.
I just sold a board, I haven't even bought yet.:thumbsup:


I've had everything from a "Luxury Shin Campos 148" with a huge drawn out powder nose to a Never Summer legacy 174W.
You can ride any board any given day, with a few adjustments. 


TT


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

I have my 161 camber right now, I think I want to get one that is a little shorter.

What do you guys think about Jones Boards?
I might have to do the REI thing if I get a new one for the cash back, their mountain twin looks filthy


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> looks sick! but I'm being told to get the t-rice in 157 because of my weight drop and the rocker!


Yea, I would stick with looking for a 157 if you are set on the TRice only because I've read on this forum it is super stiff and while I do suggest a longer board than snowklinger, I don't believe that longer is always better.

Again... I don't want to dissuade you too much from your original choice of a Salomon's Man's Board... because once you start chasing for the "perfect board" you are never going to stop. Trust me, I know from experience. 

*UPDATE:* From the other thread... I saw some mention a Burton Sherlock as a good freestyle powder board (I'm beginning to mix and that other thread up). There happens to be one used 157 model in very good condition on sale at Geartrade for 50% off. There was also a TRS 159 (which I "think" is what the TRice is based on) for 54% off, but it has a lot of maintenance issues with it (needs base repair, base grind, edge redone... a bit of a hassle).


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

lonerider said:


> Yea, I would stick with looking for a 157 if you are set on the TRice only because I've read on this forum it is super stiff and while I do suggest a longer board than snowklinger, I don't believe that longer is always better.
> 
> Again... I don't want to dissuade you too much from your original choice of a Salomon's Man's Board... because once you start chasing for the "perfect board" you are never going to stop. Trust me, I know from experience.


I already started chasing, and I'm overwhelmed looking @ boards from Libtech, Jones, Salomon, and my old fav Rossi... 
fuark:dunno:

edit: and the PROTOoooo


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> I already started chasing, and I'm overwhelmed looking @ boards from Libtech, Jones, Salomon, and my old fav Rossi...
> fuark:dunno:


It's a deep rabbit hole... I think timmytard has likely a dozen boards right now. I used to be like him, buying board that were underpriced... riding them... and then selling them for a profit (I think the most I had was 7 boards). It's fun... but it also takes up a LOT of your time, becomes sort of a side business/hobby.

If you really can't decide... wait until the season starts and start demo-ing boards. Most big resorts have a deal where you pay like $50 and you can try and ride as many 2013 boards as you can in a set time frame. If you really like the board and buy it, they will waive the demo fee. Just make sure not to damage the board because "*You break it, you bought it*"


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> edit: and the PROTOoooo


Lol... ok, I can stop you there. I own the Proto 154. It's a great all-mountain *freestyle* board... but it's NOT what you are looking for. Look at the Cobra instead - it's a stiffer/damper Proto with a directional freeride/powder friendly shape. 

However, take the amount of talk on this forum about it with a grain of salt. It only came out this fall to the public... I think only four people on this forum have actually ridden it Snowolf, Leo, BurtonAvenger and... BGilly(sp?). Never Summer literally gave them a Cobra to regular joe riders Snowolf and Leo to review (knowing they would rave about it and make people on this forum foam at the mouth for it). BurtonAvenger is associated with the industry and has his own review website - AngrySnowboarder.com. And BGilly (I forget his actual name) tried it at a demo and actually preferred the Heritage to it (I got the feeling from BurtonAvenger's review, he still prefers the Heritage... read the comments after the review).

The Cobra is probably an awesome board, anyone aside from those guy are basically just buying into the hype (it's possible for a good board to be over-hyped).

Update: Added a link to BA's review of the Cobra.


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

noted, thanks.

Could you please recommend me a board from the following companies:

GNU, Rossi, Salomon, K2, Capita, Burton, Ride, Jones

edit: the one magtek looks pretty sick...


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> noted, thanks.
> 
> Could you please recommend me a board from the following companies:
> 
> GNU, Rossi, Salomon, K2, Capita, Burton, Ride, Jones


Down down the rabbit hole!

Well ok, I have a personal bias against Mervin companies (Gnu, Libtech, Rossi are all owned by Mervin) because I don't like BTX or MTX (to be fair I haven't ridden the latest C2BTX or C3BTX). If you really want to try... I think my friend has a 2009 Lib Tech Jamie Lynn Phoenix 155 (156?) he's been trying to get rid of.

Salomon Man's Board sounds good.

K2 I really love the old Jibpan, but they discontinued that model (not sure if there is a renamed version). I have ridden the 2011 Parkstar and 2011 Fastplant and they were decent freestyle board... but something in the construction made them kind of "meh" for me as that didn't have a lot of pop in my mind. I read about Slayblade, TurboDream and Raygun... but since I haven't ridden it *myself*, I can't say much.

Capita - I never got to know this brand well enough. I hear people shout out Horrorscope (freestyle?) and BSOD (camber freeride?), but I know next to nothing about what those boards are like.

I generally have shied away from Burton boards in recent years (I did ride there first gen rocker in like 2009-2010 and it was crap... I think they have a new version out now).

Ride - I used to like their boards, but they've renamed all the boards and I have no idea now. 

Jones - only board I've research is the Hovercraft... and it didn't sounds like the board I wanted (they sound very stiff, and not very damp and they like to go in a straight line). Kirkrider has one (but hasn't ridden it yet).


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

right now, I'm about to pull the trigger on The One MagTek... 156 or 159... probably the 159 (i'll settle at maybe 155 maybe 160 lbs in winter)


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> right now, I'm about to pull the trigger on The One MagTek... 156 or 159... probably the 159 (i'll settle at maybe 155 maybe 160 lbs in winter)


Lol, I have only barely heard about that board... good luck. I can safely say what ever decision you make... you had plenty of information before making it!


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

lonerider said:


> Lol, I have only barely heard about that board... good luck. I can safely say what ever decision you make... you had plenty of information before making it!


hehehe I'll read around for a while more before dropping cash on it

but next come the bindings... I have some salomon spx pros from 05, these ones: 










Now, how much better are current bindings with toecaps??
Do you guys these are still viable?? 
I wanted to upgrade to Salomon Chiefs for this year, but if the upgrade wont be very noticeable/don't really need it, I would rather save the $$$.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> hehehe I'll read around for a while more before dropping cash on it
> 
> but next come the bindings... I have some salomon spx pros from 05, these ones:
> 
> ...


I actually do like true toecaps (I haven't been a fan of the hybrid toecap design that Rome has been sporting recently) - but I don't think they are a must have feature... you probably can buy some toecaps and retrofit your current bindings.

In my opinion, I think your bindings still usable. The main job of the binding is to attach your boot to the board, and that really hasn't changed too much. In general bindings have just gotten lighter, with more adjustment options and are slightly more comfortable/ergonomic/responsive... but they are incremental changes (although 6 years of changes do add up). Always buy previous season gear... so maybe wait until the spring to buy whatever binding you are eyeing right now for 50% off. Also... it is often easier to adjust to new gear if you only change one item (board/boot/bindings) at a time.


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

lonerider said:


> I actually do like true toecaps (I haven't been a fan of the hybrid toecap design that Rome has been sporting recently) - but I don't think they are a must have feature... you probably can buy some toecaps and retrofit your current bindings.
> 
> In my opinion, I think your bindings still usable. The main job of the binding is to attach your boot to the board, and that really hasn't changed too much. In general bindings have just gotten lighter, with more adjustment options and are slightly more comfortable/ergonomic/responsive... but they are incremental changes (although 6 years of changes do add up). Always buy previous season gear... so maybe wait until the spring to buy whatever binding you are eyeing right now for 50% off. Also... it is often easier to adjust to new gear if you only change one item (board/boot/bindings) at a time.


Thank you for your advice. I think I go ahead and upgrade as-well, as it looks like these cannot be retrofitted with the "fast fit" toe straps..


Also I think I am getting the Rossignol Krypto instead of the One because I am more of a freerider.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> Thank you for your advice. I think I go ahead and upgrade as-well, as it looks like these cannot be retrofitted with the "fast fit" toe straps..
> 
> 
> Also I think I am getting the Rossignol Krypto instead of the One because I am more of a freerider.


Oh, I totally forgot about the "fast fit"... I had on my Salomon SP4 shaped, I actually liked that feature :dunno: yea, you can't retrofit that. You definitely will notice a difference with new bindings (they are a lot less clunkier... but sometimes more confusing to setup) - but I don't think it will make as big a difference as buying NEW BOOTS that FIT you.

Lol... you've changed you board pick like 6 times in the last 24 hours. Maybe I should come back in a week and when things settle down for you.


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah man, you opened pandora's box here, I'm a terrible shopper.

Could you guys compare the differences between a directional twin like the Rossi Krypto vs a true twin like the One/Angus?


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> Yeah man, you opened pandora's box here, I'm a terrible shopper.
> 
> Could you guys compare the differences between a directional twin like the Rossi Krypto vs a true twin like the One/Angus?


In real life there is relatively little difference. I can spin up to 540 and ride switch with minimal changes on a directional board.

Again it is about matching the board to the rider... unless you are literally riding switch half the day... there is zero reason to even think about riding a true twin. Board construction and materials are going to be much more noticeable.

Most get a true twin for identity and/or ego issues as they want to show they hope to be a serious park rider.


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

lonerider said:


> In real life there is relatively little difference. I can spin up to 540 and ride switch with minimal changes on a directional board.
> 
> Again it is about matching the board to the rider... unless you are literally riding switch half the day... there is zero reason to even think about riding a true twin. Board construction and materials are going to be much more noticeable.
> 
> Most get a true twin for identity and/or ego issues as they want to show they hope to be a serious park rider.


hmm so to summarize, the only difference between the krypto ,one, and angus are:

the flex: krypto listed at 9/10 vs one/angus @ 7/10
core: krypto trinwood 3 vs one's wood cbf1 vs angus' wood stips c/k
base density: sintered 4400 on the one vs sintered 7500 on the angus and krypto


is it just me or is the angus a better choice and than one because of the base and also 50 bux cheaper?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

The lonerider tells the truth, I don't think I've seen a single thing I disagree with.

I've had a few Rossi's back in the day, didn't think they were anything special.

BUT, I got to demo a Rossi Jibsaw last year, & it was awesome.
Rossi's Amp-tek is the real deal, I don't know what the exact profile of the jibsaw was, but it had magnatraction.

I had a Burton Hero @ the time & after riding the jibsaw for 2 hours, I hated my board & sold it before I could wreck it.

If you like Rossi, I doubt you'll be disappointed with any of their boards
The Krypto sounds wicked & they make it sound really easy to ride, it might be, but with a flex of 9 out of 10 that makes me think your going to have to be on your game @ all times. I've picked it up & checked it out

The Rossi One sounds like a really nice board, it is almost the same as the jibsaw, & I loved the jibsaw. For me personally, the Rossi One sounds like it would suit my riding style better. & with a stiffness rating of 7 it's going to be a lot more forgiving & fun than the Krypto.

For bindings, I just bought Terjes 2nd pro deck from 1995. With the original bindings.
I have about 4 pairs of recent Burton bindings Cartels, Missions, C02's & customs. I was surprised @ how little they have changed.


TT


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> hmm so to summarize, the only difference between the krypto ,one, and angus are:
> 
> the flex: krypto listed at 9/10 vs one/angus @ 7/10
> core: krypto trinwood 3 vs one's wood cbf1 vs angus' wood stips c/k
> ...


The Angus doesn't have magnatraction, it's more comparable to the Rossignol Taipan Snowboard 2012 | evo outlet

The Angus was $150 bucks yesterday.

The One is more comparable to the Jibsaw. sintered 4400 on the one vs sintered 7500 on the Jibsaw, both flex 7.

I would happily take any one of those 4 

TT


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

the one looks very cool, comes in a nice 159 cm that could fit my 155 lbs frame...
however I only free ride and don't ride switch so I don't know if I need a true twin freestyle minded board


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> the one looks very cool, comes in a nice 159 cm that could fit my 155 lbs frame...
> however I only free ride and don't ride switch so I don't know if I need a true twin freestyle minded board


All I do is freeride, & I thought the Jibsaw was awesome, it's a twin.

the one is more freeride than the jibsaw, it's directional twin.

I think that's the one, pull the trigger:thumbsup:

TT


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

Hahaha I happen to be at The store holding the krypto and the one As I type this... I def think I like the krypto more, and the 163 looks sweet with a suggested weight of 130-200+ (the 159 is 130-180)...
Don't know if I will pick up now...


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> the one looks very cool, comes in a nice 159 cm that could fit my 155 lbs frame...
> however I only free ride and don't ride switch so I don't know if I need a true twin freestyle minded board


Yea... just because it looks cool and happens to come in a 159 is not sufficient reason to buy a board. I mean pretty much EVERY board comes in a 158 or 159... and obviously you shouldn't be picking stuff for looks.

You are know heading into boards that I have no personal experience with. I leave you to you window shopping... personally I think going to a store is worthless for a snowboard (boots and bindings yes). Unless you are expert... there is very little *useful* information you can get just by ogling/fondling a board. You need to take it out for a spin to really learn how she rides.


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

lonerider said:


> Yea... just because it looks cool and happens to come in a 159 is not sufficient reason to buy a board. I mean pretty much EVERY board comes in a 158 or 159... and obviously you shouldn't be picking stuff for looks.
> 
> You are know heading into boards that I have no personal experience with. I leave you to you window shopping... personally I think going to a store is worthless for a snowboard (boots and bindings yes). Unless you are expert... there is very little *useful* information you can get just by ogling/fondling a board. You need to take it out for a spin to really learn how she rides.


yeah I'm not about to drop $400+ on something unless I'm certain i want it
everyone is being so helpful and I seem to not know what I want lol (other than something more freeride minded)..

the guy @ this store really was selling me on the other type of profile, camber-rocker-camber and pointed me out to the GNU billygoat, saying it's the perfect PNW board and what I want...
It's on REI so I get cash back too... with this type of profile, should I be looking at a 159 or 162?? (thinking 159)


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

laxinchili said:


> yeah I'm not about to drop $400+ on something unless I'm certain i want it
> everyone is being so helpful and I seem to not know what I want lol (other than something more freeride minded)..
> 
> the guy @ this store really was selling me on the other type of profile, camber-rocker-camber and pointed me out to the GNU billygoat, saying it's the perfect PNW board and what I want...
> It's on REI so I get cash back too... with this type of profile, should I be looking at a 159 or 162?? (thinking 159)


Are you this easy to sell a car to as well? How about a bridge? we have this floating one that is perfect for the PNW. 

All the Never Summers that we mentioned are also camber-rocker-camber.

Based on the weight range on the GNU website... 156cm Billy Goat for you... you can go longer if you want, but the recommended ranges appear to be a bit higher (I'm guessing the board is stiffer).


----------



## BFBF (Jan 15, 2012)

lonerider said:


> Yea... just because it looks cool and happens to come in a 159 is not sufficient reason to buy a board. I mean pretty much EVERY board comes in a 158 or 159... and obviously you shouldn't be picking stuff for looks.
> 
> You are know heading into boards that I have no personal experience with. I leave you to you window shopping... personally I think going to a store is worthless for a snowboard (boots and bindings yes). Unless you are expert... there is very little *useful* information you can get just by ogling/fondling a board. You need to take it out for a spin to really learn how she rides.


Uh..I have a bg 162

If you're 155lbs I'd skip out on the 162 and go 159 or below depending on where/what you ride.


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

so its down to the krypto/one and the billy goat... three stiff freeride boards with magne traction and two with opposite camber rocker profiles... a 100 dollar price difference... BG seems to be more stiff since i can get away with a 163 krypto (130-200+ lbs)/for the one (considering timmytard's comments about it being more forgiving) I am at the midpoint for 156 but feel like going for the 159

will try to read up on camber profile differences



edit: snagged up some last years Flow NXT-AT's on sale.... Before I stopped boarding I was about to pull the trigger on flow many times, this deal presented itself and I hopped on it... so exciteddddd... got my stiff flows and if I want softer, the spx pros


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 28, 2011)

I rode a buddy's BG last year and think you would be happy with it given you were looking at the man's board to start with. Tough to get a total hold on things in a single day and something didn't feel totally right for me.. but I chalk that up to riding it for one day and it also really being the first/only board with some of the new tech stuff I have ever ridden. 

It was damp, and I felt it was a little easier for me to maneuver in some tight spots... I do think I had more stability at real high speeds on my man's board. Would love to ride it more.. would also love to get some time on a few of the NS and Arbors and get a feel for those.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

snowklinger said:


> All of these nuances are important to consider. I simply feel that the loudest and most heard demographic on this forum is gonna add cm's above the median, even if I personally do ride a bit on the short side.


Hey snowklinger... I find kids like this guy all over this forum.


Zany said:


> I was riding 151 Evo at 190lbs..without problem all over the mountain. Its not about lenght


. Turns out, he's actually 160 lbs (not 190 lbs) and even he was looking for a longer board for freeriding.


Zany said:


> About my situation..I have Ns evo for park/allmountain but wanted something for hard charging ,groomers , resort powder,kickers,slackcountry maybe some backcountry.I found some boards that fits my needs but found really cheap brand new K2 gyrator with some limited graphic (see pics).
> So my question is..Will shorter (158cm @ my 160lbs) directional powder board like gyrator do the job done for me?


----------



## laxinchili (Nov 13, 2012)

what are you guys' experience with camber-rocker-camber vs rocker-camber-rocker??


----------

